# strange whizzer



## whizzerbug (Apr 2, 2018)

a quick story, back in the day i had a motorbike it was different then other whizzers my friends had, the motor looked like other whizzers but my  gas tank was different, with the advent of the internet i was looking at vintage motorbikes and low and behold there was the tank i had, it was a monark super twin tank, i have since bought one and plan on using it on a    whizzer for oldtime sake ...kool tank 


  indeed...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2018)

are you sure??? looks like Flash Gordon's fliver.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)

That is a Monark twin tank.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)




----------

